
Behind the Smiles - rahuldottech
https://www.revealnews.org/article/behind-the-smiles/
======
ngcc_hk
What can be done?

You know one should push but either the job as now is left behind jobs of
robots or go to chinazi. It is a fight of our era. What is the role of human
in job market?

I guess IT we are working is fine by and large. But others?

